# Los Suenos Charter Recommendation



## jbs192 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be down in Costa Rica this August and need a recommendation for a charter out of Los Suenos Marina - little help por favor....


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll ask my dad tonight. He will know someone real good


----------



## Joseph34306 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a condo down there and have fished many of the charters out of there but by far the best is the Spanish Fly or The Bite. These two boats have very good captains and mates and are pretty competitive in the tourneys that are down there. I think that you will really enjoy fishing on these boats.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

What makes a charter good is often in large part personnal to the customer. Do you want to fly fish or conventional? Are you after bottom fish or pelagics. Do you want to target sails or some other particular species or mix it up? Kids, wife etc.... No matter who recommends who, make sure you talk to them before you commit and make sure they will accommodate your specific expectations.


----------



## bailey88 (Oct 25, 2007)

Costa Rica Dreams- located in the marina, can't be beat. We fished with them for 2 days on their 31 Cabo & released about 14 sails I believe. They work hard & are very customer oriented. I believe their website is costaricadreams.com


----------



## Mohican (Feb 20, 2008)

I fished out of Los Suenos in January with a couple buddies. The "Spanish Fly", "The Bite", and the newest Maverick 42' "Draggin Fly" are all excellent fish raising boats. They had the WBS tournament there and the Maverick 42's whooped up on everyone finishing 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 6th....not too bad considering they are fishing against some of the best in the world. They have great food on the boats too. 

Email Capt. George Beckwith... [email protected] he can set everything up on his boat the newest and fastest 42'.


----------



## prsumner (Oct 16, 2007)

I have fished with Costa Rica Dreams for 7 years, great group of guys. I would suggest fishing with Capt. Carlos 35 Cabo. He will put you onsome fish.Fishing isnotnear as good as it once was, too many longliners!Five years agowe would catch 20 sailfish a day, now the average is about 3-5, but not bad numbersfor billfishing.If you want to targetmarlin tellthe capt to headnorth towards Guancaste. Marlin bite hasbeen very goodnear Guancastefor the past two years.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't go wrong with VIP Sport Fishing. I fished on the "Marlin Mujer" my first time down with excellent results. 

http://www.vipsportfish.com/lossuenos.htm


----------

